# fertilizer manufacturing plant at Spiritwood, N.D.



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I indulged in some copy and past.

CHS Inc., a leading farmer-owned cooperative and a global agriculture and energy business, announced it will proceed with construction of a fertilizer manufacturing plant at Spiritwood, N.D.

The CHS fertilizer plant will produce more than 2,400 tons of ammonia daily which will be further converted to urea, UAN and Diesel Exhaust Fuel (DEF). The majority of the nitrogen products from the plant will serve farmer-owned cooperatives and independent farm supply retailers within a 200-mile radius of the plant in the Dakotas, parts of Minnesota, Montana and Canada.

use an estimated 88,000 MM British thermal units/day of natural gas,* 40 megawatts/day of electricity and 2,400-2,700 gallons/minute of water. *Emphases added.

http://www.agprofessional.com/news/dealer-update-articles/CHS-to-build-fertilizer-plant-at-Spiritwood-ND--274096361.html


----------

